# New Yellow Tangs dying



## fifi66 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi, we have a 200lt tank been set up about 9 months. Live stock are a common clown, regal damsel, shrimp goby and 2 cleaner shrimps. Been trying to introduce a yellow tang to help get rid of the hair algae but they last no more than a couple days. Several different suppliers have tested our water and are happy with it. We introduce very slowly, adding water every 15 mins for 3 hours. Anyone any suggestions?
Thank you


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Do you have a specific set of water conditions? Often, suppliers will lie about your water quality to sell you more fish.

Assuming the water is fine, which is likely given the other fish, there are 3 likely scenarios I see.

1. The new tangs you're buying are sick, IE having some form of marine ich. Because the other inhabitants are already settled, they may have a higher immunity (Not likely, but possible)

2. The new yellow tangs have been caught with cyanide, and are thus doomed to die regardless of your care.

3. The clowns and damsels are attacking the new fish, killing them at night.


If all else fails, try drip acclimating the new fish. Just run a siphon through some knotted airline tubing, and ad more knots to control the flow. 

Good luck, and welcome to Fish Forums!


----------



## fifi66 (Feb 7, 2012)

We are using the drip method for a new tang bought from a different supplier, keeping him separate and safe until we remove the damsel tomorrow. Fingers crossed as i can't see any other reason. Thanks for your help.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nobody uses cyanide to catch yellow tangs anymore. Most come from hawaii where it is never used, and the others come from the phillippines where it is also not used anymore. They're too easy to bag by the bushel with barrier nets.

That said, they are vulnerable to toxins and the effects of stress and overcrowding in transit and warehousing. This tends to be harmful to them, debilitating them and often killing them over time. Finally, yellows need a LOT of room. Your 60 gallon tank is too small for one, and it will go crazy. If this one also doesn't make it, don't get a new one to replace it. Try a Scopas Tang instead. They're much tougher and do better in small tanks.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Nobody uses cyanide to catch yellow tangs anymore. Most come from hawaii where it is never used, and the others come from the phillippines where it is also not used anymore. They're too easy to bag by the bushel with barrier nets.


Good to know!


----------



## fifi66 (Feb 7, 2012)

Gutted to say that he didn't make it :-(

We had previously been recommended a yellow tang to help keep hair algae down and thought they would be fine in 55 gallon plus tank. If you are right then it is criminal that 3 different places are selling me these fish on this basis.

Will not subjecting any more tangs to this but reading up on scopas tangs they grow up to 40cms and need a 200 gallon tank?!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

two words... algae blenny.


----------

